# Get ready for spring



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

Before you get on the water have peace of mind. Has your boat been sitting all winter? We will give your boat a spring time check up, just in time for cobia season.

We will change gear lube, check plugs(or replace), check compression, etc... and for forum members and addition 15% off labor.

Check out our web site, we do a lot more than just rebuild engines. Give us a call for appointment or email. We can stay open late for you!



Thanks

J&E Marine


----------

